# Things Disney Offers But Doesn't Advertise (New)



## JodyLynC

I found a thread with this same title, but it was from 2007.  So I would like to start a new thread regarding activities or events at Walt Disney World that you might not be aware of.

Some posts talked about a ladybug release that no longer happens.  Another post stated that you could request the old flowers in hotel lobbies when they are replaced.  (I don't know if that still happens.) Still another post mentioned the Chip n Dale Campfire Sing along at Fort Wilderness.  Other posts talked about movies on the beach, the electrical water parade, and pool activities.

Some of these activities are well known and others are open secrets or are simply not advertised.  Do any of our frequent WDW visitors have any other things we can check out?


----------



## JodyLynC

I'll start with the AKL Boma restaurant tour.  I understand if you go to the hostess stand by Boma at 3:45pm, you can request to go on the tour for free.


----------



## Dr.Mickey

Wow. I never knew that. It smells so very good in there...

Ok, I've never stayed at WL, but I think they choose one family per day to go up on the roof for a flag ceremony every morning (very early). That's a little trickier, though, because it's more luck of the draw. I'd love to see some more things everybody can do.


----------



## loves to dive

You can tour the BW lobby area, they don't advertise it but you just have to ask at the front desk.


----------



## gcmeyer2

Not sure how to get in on this but my DD a few years ago had a very early BBB appointment (at DS).  She had a Merida dress on and when she was done she was asked to be the princess to open WOD for the day.  Like the WL post above, it was luck of the draw but something she'll never forget.  She also got a special pin to commemorate the honor.


----------



## roxymama

Our Jan 2016 last day of trip was all sorts of hidden things we didn't know about.

After our early park breakfast in MK we stopped into the xmas shop with my toddler (since she didn't want to ride haunted mansion with rest of group) and they gave her a box of ornaments to hang on a tree.  Then put up a sign that said "today's tree was decorated by" and then put up her name.  They gave her a small Mickey ornament and a certificate to take home.  She was thrilled.  

We then were in the haunted mansion gift shop waiting for our family to exit and they did a magic mirror thing and gave her a bag of green spooky cotton candy for helping them open up.  

She also got snowed on by Anna Elsa and Kristoff but that was because the half marathon was finishing running through the castle and she was the only one down there after last people and race security rode through.




No rides that morning and totally lucky.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

this was several years ago - we had the earliest dinner ADR for 1900 Park Faire - DD was dressed as Cinderella and she was chosen to open up the dining - she got to walk in with Cinderella and Prince Charming it was really special.


----------



## ZephyrHawk

I know they have kids "start the fireworks" at Epcot. DD got picked to do that at the Rose and Crown last time we were in WDW.  They gave her a crown and a light up "magic" sword, and helped her wave it to send out the first firework.


----------



## TAK

These are fun but I'd love to hear more that anyone can do, not just get chosen for specially.

There are free animation classes at Art of Animation. My husband really wants to do these; they had them on the Disney Fantasy, too,


----------



## Amelia :)

The "kiss goodnight" isn't really listed or advertised but I hear it's really special


----------



## roxymama

Afternoon pool activities for kids at resorts!  We did one at BLT and kiddo got a beach ball and a rubber duck and liked the pool fun-leaders (or whatever you call them)


----------



## 100AcreWood

About 6 years ago I was at the front of the line waiting to enter EPCOT.  My oldest dd and dh were there early for a YES program.  

We bee-lined to the character spot and were the first ones there.  An older gentleman ran up behind us jokingly frustrated that we beat him to the front.  I had no idea if you're the first person in line all of the characters would come out to greet you and escort you inside.  We have the best pictures with the fab 5!!!  Sadly two of us were missing but it is a wonderful memory.


----------



## jlsmith376

All of the resorts have Halloween themed activities (costume parties, games, trick or treating, and character meet n greets) on Halloween.  We never go to MNSSHP on Halloween because we'd rather go another night so we can take advantage of the free activities at the resorts.  I hear Ft. Wilderness campground even has trick or treating from camper to camper.  

We were one of the first families to arrive at Garden Grill for breakfast one morning and were chosen as family of the day.  All of the characters came to our table at once and took a group photo.  I wonder if all character meals do something similar?


----------



## DVC Jen

Dr.Mickey said:


> Wow. I never knew that. It smells so very good in there...
> 
> Ok, I've never stayed at WL, but I think they choose one family per day to go up on the roof for a flag ceremony every morning (very early). That's a little trickier, though, because it's more luck of the draw. I'd love to see some more things everybody can do.



You can actually sign up for this. Go to check in or concierge and ask about being the Flag Family.  If there is an opening during your stay - you can sign up for it.


----------



## JodyLynC

loves to dive said:


> You can tour the BW lobby area, they don't advertise it but you just have to ask at the front desk.


 
That sounds interesting.  Is it a guided tour?


----------



## FastPasser

jlsmith376 said:


> I hear Ft. Wilderness campground even has trick or treating from camper to camper.


 That's true, but it's no longer advertised or promoted by Disney, it just happens. It's a really fun night. They're selective about who they let into the Fort, so it's best to arrive by WDW transportation.


----------



## JodyLynC

The last time we went to WDW my DDs were 5.  We were able to ride in the front of the monorail from MK to the Grand Floridian one afternoon.  I am sorry that you can no longer do so.  It was such a precious memory.


----------



## HydroGuy

The Outdoor movies come to mind...

http://www.buildabettermousetrip.com/wdw-outdoor-movie-schedule

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/recreation/chip-n-dale-campfire-sing-a-long/


----------



## HydroGuy

Also the Electric Water Pageant

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/magic-kingdom/electrical-water-pageant/


----------



## HydroGuy

For good measure the tours at AKL/AKV

http://blog.touringplans.com/2012/03/24/free-tour-series-sanaa-cultural-tour/

http://blog.touringplans.com/tag/free-tour-series/


----------



## minnie1012

TAK said:


> These are fun but I'd love to hear more that anyone can do, not just get chosen for specially.
> 
> There are free animation classes at Art of Animation. My husband really wants to do these; they had them on the Disney Fantasy, too,


Wow I had no idea they offered those!  My daughter loves to draw and was really upset they don't have them at HS anymore.  Now I wish we were staying there, I was considering it but chose Port Orleans.  Thanks for mentioning.  I'll have to look into staying there next time.


----------



## BadRomance

The first things that come to my mind are the marshmallow roastings at the fire pits (this was one of my kids favorite things to do). Also, Hula dancing lessons at the poly.... and the Grand Floridian magic moment where Cinderella and Prince Charming come down the stairs and dance in the GF lobby and all the kids are invited to walk with them.


----------



## hiroMYhero

minnie1012 said:


> Wow I had no idea they offered those!  My daughter loves to draw and was really upset they don't have them at HS anymore.  Now I wish we were staying there, I was considering it but chose Port Orleans.  Thanks for mentioning.  I'll have to look into staying there next time.


The Drawing Classes at AoA are open to all guests visiting the resort. You don't have to have reservations at AoA to take part in these classes.

Moving this thread to the Tips Board.


----------



## MaximumEd

We got to ride up top with the captain on the steamboat in March 2015 because our then 7 year old daughter asked the CM at the loading platform if she could.


----------



## jlsmith376

BadRomance said:


> .... and the Grand Floridian magic moment where Cinderella and Prince Charming come down the stairs and dance in the GF lobby and all the kids are invited to walk with them.



What time of day does this occur?


----------



## Simba's Mom

JodyLynC said:


> That sounds interesting.  Is it a guided tour?



I've been lucky enough to do that tour of Boma and Jiko twice.  The first time, there were just two of us on the tour, both solos, and they let us pick what wanted to sample at Boma.  The other person didn't have a preference, so I voted for the butternut squash soup.  And we got a free appetizer of the breads and dip at Jiko.  The second time I did the tour, there were about 20 of us, that time the guide gave us each a zebra dome at Boma, but again we got the bread appetizer (I think they put out about 3) at Jiko.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

One time I arrived for lunch at Le Cellier as they were getting ready to open for the day. It was a nice surprise that the Le Cellier cast members all sang the Canadian national anthem as an opening ceremony for the restaurant!


----------



## glassslippergirl

There's wagon rides nightly a  Fort Wilderness. I've never been but have always wanted to. It's very reasonably priced, too-- $8 for a 45 minute ride.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

glassslippergirl said:


> There's wagon rides nightly a  Fort Wilderness. I've never been but have always wanted to. It's very reasonably priced, too-- $8 for a 45 minute ride.



I would have enjoyed the haywagon ride except for the stench from the horses' diapers.


----------



## BadRomance

jlsmith376 said:


> What time of day does this occur?



They had a sign posted in the lobby telling the time it would happen. I'm not sure if it changes from day to day but I think it was like 3:30 in the late afternoon on that particular day.


----------



## Sparkly

A reminder- Don't demand a CM to do these things just because you read them online, I would hate to see these cool little details disappear because people keep demanding them to happen.


----------



## cwis

Sparkly said:


> A reminder- Don't demand a CM to do these things just because you read them online, I would hate to see these cool little details disappear because people keep demanding them to happen.



I cannot agree more. Knowing all these things increase the odds of being  at the right place at the right time, but should not constitute a guarantee that pixie dust is about to be spread!

This is especially true as some of the tips mentioned here may have been decided at a CM's discretion by an unmentioned event.


----------



## roxymama

It's honestly more fun when they are surprises too!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

roxymama said:


> It's honestly more fun when they are surprises too!


True, I really liked the "O Canada" surprise.

But sometimes we miss out on surprises because we don't know when and where they will be...


----------



## gcmeyer2

I know it's lightly advertised but the smores at Port Orleans are very fun and free for everyone.  It's a nice way to meet other guests, find out where they are from and meet some of the cast members in a way that is kind of off stage.


----------



## loves to dive

JodyLynC said:


> That sounds interesting.  Is it a guided tour?



I believe so


----------



## ZoZo

Sparkly said:


> A reminder- Don't demand a CM to do these things just because you read them online, I would hate to see these cool little details disappear because people keep demanding them to happen.


This reminds me of something that I hear used to happen at MK.  (This is something I heard about on the DIS.) When the Toy Story characters were out, if you yelled,  "Andy's coming!" the characters would drop to the ground.  What a cute idea!  But so many people found out about it,  they had to stop doing it.  Bummer!


----------



## Uncranky Donald

You can learn about all the train memorabilia that's in the lobby of the VWL I believe every other week? (I'm sure someone will correct me) As Walt was an insane train enthusiast and some of his own collection is there, they have someone come in and give a little talk/tour about the pieces and steam trains/locomotives in general...at least they still did as of 2 years ago. The collection is worth a look without the speaker


----------



## JodyLynC

ZoZo said:


> This reminds me of something that I hear used to happen at MK.  (This is something I heard about on the DIS.) When the Toy Story characters were out, if you yelled,  "Andy's coming!" the characters would drop to the ground.  What a cute idea!  But so many people found out about it,  they had to stop doing it.  Bummer!



I will definitely try that one.


----------



## carlbarry

JodyLynC said:


> That sounds interesting.  Is it a guided tour?


I took the tour.  I was the only one on it.  It goes through the building, explaining pictures on the wall, the carousel, architectural details, etc.  We then left the building to go to the boardwalk. We finished in what I believe is the now closed ice cream shop, and I was given a free cup of ice cream.  Very interesting--for example, resorts were built before boardwalks; the boardwalks were built to prevent people from tracking in sand to the lobby.


----------



## Accident

my mini list.

all:
some test of photopass is always going on.   Look for a Cm with a camera that has other cms around and props or some interesting device for a real life trial they are considering adding to photopass.   Especially found during the fall ticketed parties and usually in some back slightly empty corner of the parks.

MK:
Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom
Pirates League
Hidden Pascal and Friends in Fantasyland (near rupenzel tower, rest area with charge stations/restrooms).

Epcot:
Agent P's world showcase adventure
Kidcot Fun Stops (aka Epcot Passports aka drawing stops aka masks).   It's changed over the years but still exist in some form.

AK:
Wilderness explorers.

HS:
Jedi Training (not really unadvertised but often you don't look up how to sign up until it's too late to get a spot so look this up and plan before your on your trip if interested).

resorts: (these are some of my interesting but often not researched things)
- some resorts have catch and release fishing.
- ft wilderness is an overlooked gem:   horseback riding, hiking trails, Holiday Sleigh rides the the fall (pre-scheduled, don't just show up), campers fight it our for best decorated campsite in the fall.
- Rental Boats.   From mini speed boats to larger pontoon.   Some of my earlier WDW memories are these boats and very nice way to have an afternoon in a new way.
- AOA drawing classes has been mentioned.
- If you remember the cartoonist drawing on main street before they expanded the emporium, many resorts offer this somewhere in the resort.
- ask the front desk for calendar of resort activities, especially in a deluxe.   My daughter has some fond memories of building and painting a bird house at AK lodge (usually free).
- some resorts have special tours, (generally deluxes).
- swan and dolphin has there own event calendars and not being disney really breaks from teh disney mold.    their own food weekends, special holiday stuff, etc etc etc.   Dont' forget to look them up as disney is not advertising what they are up too.  (some of my favorite on property dining and things to do happen here)


----------



## nursejackie

We always make sure we are first in line at Epcot to meet Santa and Mrs Claus in the American Pavilion.  When they first arrive they take the hands of the first child in the queue and and escort them to their seating area.  Our child still believes so to him it's magical.


----------



## WhoFramedRogerRabbit

My favorite "not advertised" thing to do is get my haircut at the Harmony Barber Shop!!!! This one is more well known amoungst Disney vets but for casual fans or first timers I think this is a hidden gem. The cosmetologist there are INCREDIBLY talented and every trip I make I get my haircut there, not to mention the prices for a haircut here are INCREDIBLE! For an adult haircut it's only $19 (which outside of the park can be anywhere from $30-70) and a child's haircut is $18. They also have the "Child's First Haircut" for $25 for children 9 & under which includes a pair of Mickey ears and a certificate. I think this is something that is just a steal and time slots are usually not THAT hard to get. And every haircut comes with the complimentary option of pixie dust!


----------



## Chaoticsweetness

The parasol parade at GF, if you get up early enough the CMs all have parasols and march down the sidewalk.  My sister & I caught it by accident last time we stayed there.  So cool.

Speaking of parades, at POFQ they have a mini Mardi Gras parade.  We have seen it each time we stayed and it's listed on their resort guide, but it's still cool to watch & catch some coins. 

The Dapper Dans at Magic Kingdom are so entertaining to watch.  They sing Disney medleys on Main St or outside the Fire Station, it's nice to watch them.

There is also a piano performer in front of Casey's Corner.  I requested him play the Bare Necessities as he was opening and he obliged, very magical moment.

The Jamminators at Epcot are so fun to watch to; they change their wardbrode with the seasons & festivals, always play something new.  At the end of the set they do a meet and greet, where you can take pictures with them and they give you a junior jamminator sticker.

During the Food & Wine Festival, if you are at a booth that just open and order a wine, they will give you the cork to that wine.

Those are the main ones I can think of right now.  I will add to my list if I remember more.


----------



## JodyLynC

WhoFramedRogerRabbit said:


> My favorite "not advertised" thing to do is get my haircut at the Harmony Barber Shop!!!! This one is more well known amoungst Disney vets but for casual fans or first timers I think this is a hidden gem. The cosmetologist there are INCREDIBLY talented and every trip I make I get my haircut there, not to mention the prices for a haircut here are INCREDIBLE! For an adult haircut it's only $19 (which outside of the park can be anywhere from $30-70) and a child's haircut is $18. They also have the "Child's First Haircut" for $25 for children 9 & under which includes a pair of Mickey ears and a certificate. I think this is something that is just a steal and time slots are usually not THAT hard to get. And every haircut comes with the complimentary option of pixie dust![/QUOTE
> 
> Does this include a blowdry as well?  Do girls go there as well?  Do you need to make reservations or is it walk-ins only?


----------



## eeyoresmom

ZoZo said:


> This reminds me of something that I hear used to happen at MK.  (This is something I heard about on the DIS.) When the Toy Story characters were out, if you yelled,  "Andy's coming!" the characters would drop to the ground.  What a cute idea!  But so many people found out about it,  they had to stop doing it.  Bummer!


That was at Hollywood Studios.


----------



## cwis

eeyoresmom said:


> That was at Hollywood Studios.



Did that really happened? I always thought this was the kind of stories you hear from a bus driver.


----------



## eeyoresmom

It was real but didn't last long


----------



## VillainFavs

Don't know if it's a secret or not, but free samples at Ghiardelli chocolate store in DS!  We have to make a point of stopping in on every trip!

Other little fun things...

Go into the hat shop on Main Street and find the old-fashioned telephone hanging on the wall.  Pick it up and listen!

Also along the right side of Main Street as you enter, there's a little alley way.  Walk down and listen to the sounds coming from the windows above.

Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom is a great free game!  And even if you don't play the game, everyone in your party can get a pack of cards for free with admission to MK!  They're beautiful cards and a great souvenir.  Just stop at the firehouse and ask.

The greeter at POFQ who hands out beads and plastic coins to everyone coming in.

It's definitely not a secret but I know some people don't know about Club Cool at Epcot.  Free samples of all kinds of soda from around the world--as much as you want!


----------



## Chrisvee

HydroGuy said:


> Also the Electric Water Pageant
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/magic-kingdom/electrical-water-pageant/


I enjoyed watching this from the water ferry dock at the GF and the Poly -- there are benches at both. Also saw it as I crossed Seven Seas Lagoon on the water ferry which was fun!


----------



## Chrisvee

VillainFavs said:


> Don't know if it's a secret or not, but free samples at Ghiardelli chocolate store in DS!  We have to make a point of stopping in on every trip!
> 
> Other little fun things...
> 
> Go into the hat shop on Main Street and find the old-fashioned telephone hanging on the wall.  Pick it up and listen!
> 
> Also along the right side of Main Street as you enter, there's a little alley way.  Walk down and listen to the sounds coming from the windows above.
> 
> Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom is a great free game!  And even if you don't play the game, everyone in your party can get a pack of cards for free with admission to MK!  They're beautiful cards and a great souvenir.  Just stop at the firehouse and ask.
> 
> The greeter at POFQ who hands out beads and plastic coins to everyone coming in.
> 
> It's definitely not a secret but I know some people don't know about Club Cool at Epcot.  Free samples of all kinds of soda from around the world--as much as you want!


I just saw that Sorcerers game for the first time this visit! So cool. I'm going to get a pack of cards even if I don't play -- thanks for the tip!


----------



## Muirgyn

Cookie decorating at the Mara AKL
A Pirate's Adventures at MK. Kind of like Sotmk but geared towards younger kids in my opinion. Something fun for the littles while older kids are riding rides the littles can't do or aren't interested in.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Yehaa Bob at POR.  He does a great piano/comedy act in the lounge at POR on specific nights of the week.

It is family friendly and a great time.


----------



## Surgie2

BadRomance said:


> ... and the Grand Floridian magic moment where Cinderella and Prince Charming come down the stairs and dance in the GF lobby and all the kids are invited to walk with them.



Is this at a certain time daily?


----------



## WhoFramedRogerRabbit

One thing about the barber shop is they don't wash your hair there, so they ask you come in with fresh clean hair. However, to make styling easier they will use a spray bottle to wet your hair. Once it is done being cut they may go in with a blow dryer to style it, but not always. But if they do happen to use a blow dryer to style it, it will not cost you extra. And yes people of all ages and genders get their hair cut there. I am a girl, an 18 year old girl, but a girl none the less. My brother who is 15 gets his hair cut there as well. I've been in the shop at the same time as grown men pass holders who always get their hair cut there, little girls who maybe don't wan't or need the whole bippity boppity boutique experience but still want the pixy dust, and little babies getting their hair cut for the first time. It really is an experience for everyone. And I always make a reservation, but I'm sure you could do a walk in if they had the slot open. I've heard of people who get there early and ask if they have spots available for later on in the day and then will come back. But if you do plan on doing this experience I would recommend you call them and get an appointment, as you can't do that online.


----------



## WhoFramedRogerRabbit

One thing about the barber shop is they don't wash your hair there, so they ask you come in with fresh clean hair. However, to make styling easier they will use a spray bottle to wet your hair. Once it is done being cut they may go in with a blow dryer to style it, but not always. But if they do happen to use a blow dryer to style it, it will not cost you extra. And yes people of all ages and genders get their hair cut there. I am a girl, an 18 year old girl, but a girl none the less. My brother who is 15 gets his hair cut there as well. I've been in the shop at the same time as grown men pass holders who always get their hair cut there, little girls who maybe don't wan't or need the whole bippity boppity boutique experience but still want the pixy dust, and little babies getting their hair cut for the first time. It really is an experience for everyone. And I always make a reservation, but I'm sure you could do a walk in if they had the slot open. I've heard of people who get there early and ask if they have spots available for later on in the day and then will come back. But if you do plan on doing this experience I would recommend you call them and get an appointment, as you can't do that online.


----------



## Surgie2

Surgie2 said:


> Is this at a certain time daily?



Found it - 3:30 each day


----------



## grumbleworts

TAK said:


> These are fun but I'd love to hear more that anyone can do, not just get chosen for specially.
> 
> There are free animation classes at Art of Animation. My husband really wants to do these; they had them on the Disney Fantasy, too,



I LOVED the animation classes at DHS, and I was so bummed when I found out they stopped. I'm glad they've gone somewhere else. Didn't realize this!


----------



## grossmansr

If you bought the memory maker you can get family portraits taken in the studio at Disney Springs.


----------



## DG25

This I'm sorry is a one timer, I think because I have never heard of it again. My DGD was under 3, we stayed at POR. Everyday she would dance thru the lobby and catch the eyes of cast members and say today grandma do I get to eat with my prince. , it was on our last night at 1900 park fare. So they heard it for 8 days. Well we came back for nap time, she had just woken up and was dressed as Cinderella and I was doing her hair, when the foot man (is that what you call them) knocked on the door and rolled out the scroll, in gold lettering inviting Aaliyah to come to the ball and have a dance with the prince. She could have died. We still have that scroll. When at the dinner, she was the first asked to dance with the prince, by name, again she was like he knows me he knows me grandma. It was so special. 

Things I can think of, is the carriage ride thru POR, not free but great. horse back riding at fort wilderness, the movies each night at resorts, the parade of princesses in DS which I don't think you need to have your hair done at BBB, I think everyone can join in. My kids always liked the pirate cruises without mom and dad. Riding up front in the monorail, can remember which park still allows it, DL or WDW but one still allows it. Riding up front at the train. So many more I can't think of them all.


----------



## FoxC63

@JodyLynC  I thought the idea of this thread was for CURRENT WDW offerings 

At Animal Kingdom Lodge they have several beautiful brass tiles on the floor that are great for brass rubbings.  Perfect for doing after dinner or during bad weather makes a great keepsake/photo op and it's free  If I make an ADR at Boma I make sure to pack acid free paper & chalk for our son.


----------



## cyndiella

100AcreWood said:


> About 6 years ago I was at the front of the line waiting to enter EPCOT.  My oldest dd and dh were there early for a YES program.
> 
> We bee-lined to the character spot and were the first ones there.  An older gentleman ran up behind us jokingly frustrated that we beat him to the front.  I had no idea if you're the first person in line all of the characters would come out to greet you and escort you inside.  We have the best pictures with the fab 5!!!  Sadly two of us were missing but it is a wonderful memory.



We did this too!  It was super!


----------



## cyndiella

Do they still have the "Welcome the night" (or whatever it's called) fire dancer at the POLY each night about 6 pm?  It's only about 5 minutes long but still very neat to watch.
Also, at POP Century each evening the CMs in the food court come together to dance to "Do the Hustle".  Guests are welcome to join in too. Lasts about 5 minutes too.  I think they still do this.


----------



## JodyLynC

FoxC63 said:


> @JodyLynC  I thought the idea of this thread was for CURRENT WDW offerings



Hi.  Sorry, I don't understand the question.


----------



## FlyingBelle

Wine Walk at EPCOT (Italy, France & Germany) - I believe it's about $20 for a passport, which gets you 2 pours at each country

Egg hunt at EPCOT - about $7 for a map of the countries and stickers. Purchase at pin trading locations. When you finish (whether or not you find them all) you get a Disney plastic egg

Mardi Gras parade at Port Orleans French Quarter (just missed it by 1 day last week)

Camp Dolphin - we did this last week for the first time. At the Dolphin hotel they offer childcare in the evenings.  $12/child per hour. If you dine at one of 3 signature restaurants at Swan or Dolphin, they're currently offering 2 hours free care per child per adult entree purchased and free dinner for the kids. We ate at Il Molino - tab was about $100 for two entrees, 2 drinks, and a side dish (included a free eggplant appetizer and free Lemoncello after dinner). Ended up paying a total of $12 for our 2 kids to be in Camp Dolphin for 2.5 hours and they both got a mac & cheese dinner.  Camp Dolphin is small - two small rooms with videos and a play room, but my kids loved it. They played games and did crafts. It was awesome to have a nice, quiet dinner with DH and walk around the boardwalk!


----------



## beckyc426

At the AKL they let guests look at the animals through night vision goggles, it's really neat and also free. Just be sure and ask for an activity calendar at check in for specific times.

If you're not staying at the AKL, and happen to be there at nighttime, I'm sure you could just swing by the front desk and ask for info. I'm pretty sure it is an every night thing.


----------



## marx

Years ago, you could get a list of various highlighted resort activities - but now, the activity sheet is only handed out at the resort you are staying at.  The concierge (at AKL) has been able to print a copy of the activities at other resorts when I've asked.  We like the activities at AKL and FW the most.  (We usually stay at AKV and spend at least one day at FW for fishing, canoeing, horseback riding, biking and boat rentals).


----------



## BandtheBoys

Push the Trash Can, always entertaining seeing him interact with children young and young at heart  
And my family LOVES Club Cool and always recommend it to friends - many have been in Epcot and didn't even know about this hidden treasure


----------



## smiths02

VillainFavs said:


> Don't know if it's a secret or not, but free samples at Ghiardelli chocolate store in DS!  We have to make a point of stopping in on every trip!
> 
> Other little fun things...
> 
> Go into the hat shop on Main Street and find the old-fashioned telephone hanging on the wall.  Pick it up and listen!
> 
> Also along the right side of Main Street as you enter, there's a little alley way.  Walk down and listen to the sounds coming from the windows above.
> 
> Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom is a great free game!  And even if you don't play the game, everyone in your party can get a pack of cards for free with admission to MK!  They're beautiful cards and a great souvenir.  Just stop at the firehouse and ask.
> 
> The greeter at POFQ who hands out beads and plastic coins to everyone coming in.
> 
> It's definitely not a secret but I know some people don't know about Club Cool at Epcot.  Free samples of all kinds of soda from around the world--as much as you want!


Just a note with Sorcerers...each person can get a pack of cards a day, but you have to play in-between.  We got cards and my son started a game in June 2015.  DH and I went on an adult trip in Feb 2016 and stopped in to get a pack of cards, and they wouldn't let us unless we had played a portal first.  We were leaving the park, so we just didn't bother, but just as an FYI.  I thought we could each go every day that we went into MK and get a pack of cards (which you can, but you have to play the game in-between)


----------



## VillainFavs

smiths02 said:


> Just a note with Sorcerers...each person can get a pack of cards a day, but you have to play in-between.  We got cards and my son started a game in June 2015.  DH and I went on an adult trip in Feb 2016 and stopped in to get a pack of cards, and they wouldn't let us unless we had played a portal first.  We were leaving the park, so we just didn't bother, but just as an FYI.  I thought we could each go every day that we went into MK and get a pack of cards (which you can, but you have to play the game in-between)



Yes, this is something new they started a couple years ago.  It USED to be that every person, every day could get one, no playing required.  But I guess maybe too many people were doing that and not playing!  So, yes, now you have to just stop by one portal before collecting new cards. 

But if you're not playing the game, you can at least get that first pack for everyone in your party--they're great little souvenirs!  No playing required to sign up and get your "starter" packs.


----------



## ErinInCT

In China and Japan if you ask a CM they will write your name in Chinese or Japanese.  We usually buy a fan that they sign, but they'll sign your autograph book or the stick on your kidcot mask or just a piece of paper or whatever.  The writing is so beautiful!  We also love collecting the pressed pennies (yes, they cost .51).  I think many people know this but just in case they don't - you can get a free cup of ice water at any counter service restaurant.  Also, we love pin trading - it does cost money to get started, but you can find bulk pins relatively cheap on eBay.  It's a fun way to interact with the CMs.


----------



## Sweettears

BandtheBoys said:


> Push the Trash Can, always entertaining seeing him interact with children young and young at heart
> And my family LOVES Club Cool and always recommend it to friends - many have been in Epcot and didn't even know about this hidden treasure


Could be wrong but I believe push is gone.


----------



## MooseBucks

VillainFavs said:


> Yes, this is something new they started a couple years ago.  It USED to be that every person, every day could get one, no playing required.  But I guess maybe too many people were doing that and not playing!  So, yes, now you have to just stop by one portal before collecting new cards.
> 
> But if you're not playing the game, you can at least get that first pack for everyone in your party--they're great little souvenirs!  No playing required to sign up and get your "starter" packs.




How do they know if you have played?


----------



## VillainFavs

MooseBucks said:


> How do they know if you have played?



It's all connected to your Magic Band.  When yo go to get your cards, they scan your band and see.


----------



## DisneyNB

Our family loves to collect the transportation cards. Many of the monorail drivers, bus drivers and boat captains carry them. You just have to ask them and often they'll pull one out with a smile. It's a wonderful little bit of pixie dust.


----------



## MamaJessie

One of my girls loves horses so we enjoyed the tri-circle-d ranch at Ft. Wilderness  She went on a pony ride (minimal fee), saw the horses, and saw (and listened to) the dragon caliope Walt had bought.


----------



## Barbydoll8

beckyc426 said:


> If you're not staying at the AKL, and happen to be there at nighttime, I'm sure you could just swing by the front desk and ask for info. I'm pretty sure it is an every night thing.



You do not need to be a guest of the hotel.  It's done at Jambo on the savanna behind the pool.  You must wait in line for the goggles to see and they are sanitized between guests.  At Kidani it's at the main over look off of the lobby.  Viewing is better at Jambo as there are lights from Jambo that slightly illuminate the savanna at Kidani.  You still see well but not quite as well as Jambo.


----------



## smiths02

Does AKL still do the storytelling around the fire? When my son was 3, they also had some kind of kid parade thing when the kids got to "play" some African instruments.  It was pretty neat.  
I don't believe you had to be a guest of the hotel


----------



## purple figment

BandtheBoys said:


> Push the Trash Can


Push is gone, but there is a talking trash can inside the Electric Umbrella in Future World.  Also, Muppet Mobile Lab is fun to watch in Epcot, but when we saw them there was no posted schedule so it was a matter of being near Innoventions when they came out.   The Muppets also present Great Moments in American History in Liberty Square in the MK, but its schedule is in the Times Guide.


----------



## FINFAN

not new, but one of my favorites is the boat ride from POR  to/from DS . Getting to see the Tree House units along the way is neat.

You used to be able to watch the MK fireworks from the 4th floor viewing area of the CR, hopefully it's still allowed

there can be entertainment on the Boardwalk, magician's etc for free

we like to do reverse the magic....we print up compliments on card stock and hand them out randomly to CM's..it's pretty cool to see a CM  smile from us instead of for us and we have a blast deciding on who and why to hand them out. You can take a picture if you ask and it is a nice keepsake/memory


----------



## menotyou21

Dr.Mickey said:


> Wow. I never knew that. It smells so very good in there...
> 
> Ok, I've never stayed at WL, but I think they choose one family per day to go up on the roof for a flag ceremony every morning (very early). That's a little trickier, though, because it's more luck of the draw. I'd love to see some more things everybody can do.


Sad to say....this has been eliminated as well.  I asked Disney Signature Services about this a few weeks ago and they did confirm it will not be re-instated.


----------



## menotyou21

I'm sure it's well known, but I haven't seen it posted here - they will replace your ice cream if a kid drops it.  

We've also had them replace a meal or two from an overcooked burger, or a spill.


----------



## menotyou21

The sword in the stone "event" - this is also an exclusive "lucky" family/group is picked each morning.  It was so much fun to watch my Dad try to pull the sword out and the CM were egging him on.  Then my little 5yr old nephew goes up and "pulls" it right out.  I believe this is every morning at MK, by the Carousel


----------



## cdnSpinalTap

Mine are not around attractions or things to do, but I like a couple of other little things that Disney does.  

If the batteries in any of your Disney toys happen to die, you can get them replaced at the vendors that carry the toys.  We have even done this with toys from years back and it was no issue at all.  
If you happen to rip your Disney themed poncho, take it to a vendor counter and they will replace it for free.  Again, we have done this with ponchos that were years old, with no issue.
Just to be clear, with the older toys and ponchos, we were not trying to be sneaky or anything like that.  We were very upfront that they were older, and we still had no issues.


----------



## 12jdc

cdnSpinalTap said:


> Mine are not around attractions or things to do, but I like a couple of other little things that Disney does.
> 
> If the batteries in any of your Disney toys happen to die, you can get them replaced at the vendors that carry the toys.  We have even done this with toys from years back and it was no issue at all.
> If you happen to rip your Disney themed poncho, take it to a vendor counter and they will replace it for free.  Again, we have done this with ponchos that were years old, with no issue.
> Just to be clear, with the older toys and ponchos, we were not trying to be sneaky or anything like that.  We were very upfront that they were older, and we still had no issues.



Good info to know, thanks!


----------



## lwc

cdnSpinalTap said:


> Mine are not around attractions or things to do, but I like a couple of other little things that Disney does.
> 
> If the batteries in any of your Disney toys happen to die, you can get them replaced at the vendors that carry the toys.  We have even done this with toys from years back and it was no issue at all.
> If you happen to rip your Disney themed poncho, take it to a vendor counter and they will replace it for free.  Again, we have done this with ponchos that were years old, with no issue.
> Just to be clear, with the older toys and ponchos, we were not trying to be sneaky or anything like that.  We were very upfront that they were older, and we still had no issues.


Lost as well. We went back to an attraction  to find a lost spray bottle and they sent us right into the gift shop to have it replaced.


----------



## oynk

Wandered into this one day, but when Casey's opens each c they have a mini sing along of Take Me Out to the Ballgame and pick a kid to throw or thefirst pitch


----------



## Mommy a Deux

While everyone is rushing down Main Street for Rope Drop, take advantage of the Main Street Vehicles. There's an old car, a firetruck, an omnibus, and a horse drawn trolley. Last trip we grabbed the trolley and the Dapper Dans rode with us, telling jokes and singing along the way. It was a great start to a day at MK.


----------



## karatemomky

this is another one that you have to be chosen for but I've never seen it advertised anywhere before: last year when we stayed at Pop, they had a Duffy bear on display and if you were the first child to ask, you got to choose his outfit for the day with a certificate with your name and they have you another certificate to keep. He had an adorable closet full of costumes and both of my kids got to do it on separate days. My son chose a Stitch costume and my daughter chose Pinocchio.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Mommy a Deux said:


> While everyone is rushing down Main Street for Rope Drop, take advantage of the Main Street Vehicles. There's an old car, a firetruck, an omnibus, and a horse drawn trolley. Last trip we grabbed the trolley and the Dapper Dans rode with us, telling jokes and singing along the way. It was a great start to a day at MK.



Yes, this is great!  I've found that you can take the one way from the castle to the hub with plenty of open seats from the castle back to the hub by Tony's restaurant for a few hours after opening.


----------



## Lady Marie

Simba's Mom said:


> Yes, this is great!  I've found that you can take the one way from the castle to the hub with plenty of open seats from the castle back to the hub by Tony's restaurant for a few hours after opening.



This may sound silly, but I am wondering--- 

How do you do this?  Is there a line?  Do you just walk up and ask to get in?  I've seen them and briefly wondered about it but was in too much of a hurry to slow down and check it all out!


----------



## Ben Pieper

cyndiella said:


> Do they still have the "Welcome the night" (or whatever it's called) fire dancer at the POLY each night about 6 pm?  It's only about 5 minutes long but still very neat to watch.



Still there!  This is one of our favorite things to do at Poly (along with Lilo's Playhouse and 'Ohana, of course), it goes great with Capt. Cook's Seafood Stew and a Dole Whip/Vanilla Swirl.


----------



## Mommy a Deux

Lady Marie said:


> This may sound silly, but I am wondering---
> 
> How do you do this?  Is there a line?  Do you just walk up and ask to get in?  I've seen them and briefly wondered about it but was in too much of a hurry to slow down and check it all out!


Sometimes there is a line, but it's never long, we just walk up and get in. There are signposts that mark where the different vehicles stop if they are in transit. You can just stand by the sign and wait for them to get there.


----------



## Euby

A few years ago, I got the lowest score (of the day-at least up until then) at Winter Summerland mini-golf on their Winter Course.  I got a nice-looking certificate with my name and date on it and a golf ball that had Stitch on it.  They also posted your name on the board by the entrance.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

We love the free kids activities at AKL. Particularly during the summer, when you need a break from the heat. Each activity is linked to a bead that they give the kids to string on a piece of twine. DD is 13 and still has her string of beads she collected doing those activities when she was about 8.


----------



## Nicholmom3

We absolutely loved renting the Surrey bike at the BoardWalk. It was $25 for a half hour, and we waited until evening when everything was all lit up. It wasn't the easiest thing to do, especially going up the small hills. Partly because we were all having the time of our lives and laughing so hard we couldn't pedal. Worth every penny.


----------



## Inhislove

AKL- decorating cookies in Boma, decorating cakes in Sanaa, food tours of Jiko, Boma, Sanaa (around4pm), cultural tours, interactions about animals, drumming with cast members

VWL- 9am tour of the grounds Weds-Sat, Hidden Mickey scavenger hunt (dispensed by the front desk)


----------



## meohmy

Tony's in MK will arrange for Lady and Tramp to sign your autograph book.

Those little paw prints are still the most treasured Disney mementoes for my son.


----------



## 12jdc

meohmy said:


> Tony's in MK will arrange for Lady and Tramp to sign your autograph book.
> 
> Those ltitle paw prints are still the most treasured Disney mementoes for my son.


Do you have to eat at Tony's to get the autograph?


----------



## gizzardgoop

nope. Just ask at the hostess table.


----------



## 12jdc

Great, thanks!


----------



## Tiffany_m15

They have a free Barn Tour at Ft. Wilderness Lodge. When I called about it they said they have it most days around 2 or 2:30 (I believe) but they said you could call in the morning to verify. My favorite vacation to date was Ft. Wilderness. They have a ton of 'extras' from the campfire singalong, the wagon ride, playgrounds, golf carts, to the decorations. We especially loved seeing all the wild animals...turkey, deer. It was wonderful.


----------



## mum of two pirates

In pirates of the Caribbean gift shop they had a question of the day at the counter if you answered it right u got to pick something out of the treasure box
If your the first person in the gift shop you get to use a wand and set tinker bell free for the day
Don't forget all the free buttons at GS Birthday first visit ect


----------



## kboo

cdnSpinalTap said:


> Mine are not around attractions or things to do, but I like a couple of other little things that Disney does.
> 
> If the batteries in any of your Disney toys happen to die, you can get them replaced at the vendors that carry the toys.  We have even done this with toys from years back and it was no issue at all.
> If you happen to rip your Disney themed poncho, take it to a vendor counter and they will replace it for free.  Again, we have done this with ponchos that were years old, with no issue.
> Just to be clear, with the older toys and ponchos, we were not trying to be sneaky or anything like that.  We were very upfront that they were older, and we still had no issues.



Along those lines (really more like exceptional guest relations rather than something that's "offered"), I was at DLR 27 weeks pregant, and a guest stepped on the back of my Olukai flip flop and totally broke it. I shuffled to the nearest gift shop to ask where I could buy new sandals, and they called around to find a shop that had my size (I was in Toontown, shoes were in Adventureland), helped me tape/staple my flip flop, and then handed me a voucher for new sandals. Totally wasn't expecting or asking for that, especially since it was another guest who did it (and who kept walking so I couldn't catch up to them).


----------



## MarBee

purple figment said:


> Push is gone, but there is a talking trash can inside the Electric Umbrella in Future World.  Also, Muppet Mobile Lab is fun to watch in Epcot, but when we saw them there was no posted schedule so it was a matter of being near Innoventions when they came out.   The Muppets also present Great Moments in American History in Liberty Square in the MK, but its schedule is in the Times Guide.



Would you mind explaining what the Muppets Mobile Lab is?  I've never heard of it but love the Muppets!


----------



## looking4themouse2

kboo said:


> Along those lines (really more like exceptional guest relations rather than something that's "offered"), I was at DLR 27 weeks pregant, and a guest stepped on the back of my Olukai flip flop and totally broke it. I shuffled to the nearest gift shop to ask where I could buy new sandals, and they called around to find a shop that had my size (I was in Toontown, shoes were in Adventureland), helped me tape/staple my flip flop, and then handed me a voucher for new sandals. Totally wasn't expecting or asking for that, especially since it was another guest who did it (and who kept walking so I couldn't catch up to them).


I actually have a great story along those same lines, I was at I believe Pizza planet a million years ago, I was at the soda fountain filling cups for myself and kids I went to grab one of the cups and as I did it slipped and sloshed soda all down the front of my shirt. A CM saw the whole thing and told me to wait a moment she would be right back- I thought she wanted me to stand guard so she could clean up the spill, but when she came back she had a brand new tank top in hand and just handed it over to me. I mean I could understand if a guest did it or an employee did it but I did it to myself lol.


----------



## kboo

looking4themouse2 said:


> I actually have a great story along those same lines, I was at I believe Pizza planet a million years ago, I was at the soda fountain filling cups for myself and kids I went to grab one of the cups and as I did it slipped and sloshed soda all down the front of my shirt. A CM saw the whole thing and told me to wait a moment she would be right back- I thought she wanted me to stand guard so she could clean up the spill, but when she came back she had a brand new tank top in hand and just handed it over to me. I mean I could understand if a guest did it or an employee did it but I did it to myself lol.



LOL, doing it to yourself. But that is really nice, indeed! You have to figure that they'll make more than the cost of a pair of sandals or a tank top back in the positive PR they get - I told EVERYBODY. Very good customer service. 

I also wanted to add a tip that the Princess Promenade and dance at the Grand Floridian has a memory maker photographer on hand who does a group picture of all the kids with Cinderella and Prince Charming, and then they dance in the lobby. It's not technically a meet-and-greet, but my daughter loved it. 

http://www.kennythepirate.com/2016/...ade-begins-at-disneys-grand-floridian-resort/


----------



## DisneyFanJenn

looking4themouse2 said:


> I actually have a great story along those same lines, I was at I believe Pizza planet a million years ago, I was at the soda fountain filling cups for myself and kids I went to grab one of the cups and as I did it slipped and sloshed soda all down the front of my shirt. A CM saw the whole thing and told me to wait a moment she would be right back- I thought she wanted me to stand guard so she could clean up the spill, but when she came back she had a brand new tank top in hand and just handed it over to me. I mean I could understand if a guest did it or an employee did it but I did it to myself lol.



We had a similar thing happen to us last September.  While eating at LTT, DD spilled her red slushy all over her white t-shirt.  Took her to the bathroom to clean her up and when we came out of the bathroom a CM presented her with a certificate to purchase a new t-shirt anywhere on Disney property.  It was absolutely amazing, I actually teared up at the thoughtful gesture.


----------



## Mom2Stitch

kboo said:


> Along those lines (really more like exceptional guest relations rather than something that's "offered"), I was at DLR 27 weeks pregant, and a guest stepped on the back of my Olukai flip flop and totally broke it. I shuffled to the nearest gift shop to ask where I could buy new sandals, and they called around to find a shop that had my size (I was in Toontown, shoes were in Adventureland), helped me tape/staple my flip flop, and then handed me a voucher for new sandals. Totally wasn't expecting or asking for that, especially since it was another guest who did it (and who kept walking so I couldn't catch up to them).



I have to share my very similar story. DS was 8 at the time, I had told him probably a bazillion times to tie his shoes on this trip. We got on POTC at MK and as he was stepping into the boat, plop goes his shoe into the water. He was so embarrassed that he cried through the whole ride, just no consoling him at all. We were told to go to City Hall and let them know and maybe when they shut the ride down they would find it-not that I would have wanted it back after being in that water. We went and told them and they walked us over to the Emporium where they had Buzz Lightyear tennis shoes that lit up-and they just gave them to us! That kid was the happiest little guy in all of MK that day with his snazzy little light up shoes. In no way was it Disney's fault and still they made it all better.

He's now 22 and every ride on POTC since we remind him to tie his shoes, I don't think they make men's size 12 Buzz Lightyear shoes, lol.


----------



## kboo

DisneyFanJenn said:


> We had a similar thing happen to us last September.  While eating at LTT, DD spilled her red slushy all over her white t-shirt.  Took her to the bathroom to clean her up and when we came out of the bathroom a CM presented her with a certificate to purchase a new t-shirt anywhere on Disney property.  It was absolutely amazing, I actually teared up at the thoughtful gesture.





Mom2Stitch said:


> I have to share my very similar story. DS was 8 at the time, I had told him probably a bazillion times to tie his shoes on this trip. We got on POTC at MK and as he was stepping into the boat, plop goes his shoe into the water. He was so embarrassed that he cried through the whole ride, just no consoling him at all. We were told to go to City Hall and let them know and maybe when they shut the ride down they would find it-not that I would have wanted it back after being in that water. We went and told them and they walked us over to the Emporium where they had Buzz Lightyear tennis shoes that lit up-and they just gave them to us! That kid was the happiest little guy in all of MK that day with his snazzy little light up shoes. In no way was it Disney's fault and still they made it all better.
> 
> He's now 22 and every ride on POTC since we remind him to tie his shoes, I don't think they make men's size 12 Buzz Lightyear shoes, lol.



I am tearing up at these stories! When that stuff happens to kids - and they're kids; they're gonna have accidents - it gets me all the more emotional. Then again, at 27 weeks pregnant, I probably cried when I got my new sandals too.


----------



## Sweettears

Mom2Stitch said:


> I have to share my very similar story. DS was 8 at the time, I had told him probably a bazillion times to tie his shoes on this trip. We got on POTC at MK and as he was stepping into the boat, plop goes his shoe into the water. He was so embarrassed that he cried through the whole ride, just no consoling him at all. We were told to go to City Hall and let them know and maybe when they shut the ride down they would find it-not that I would have wanted it back after being in that water. We went and told them and they walked us over to the Emporium where they had Buzz Lightyear tennis shoes that lit up-and they just gave them to us! That kid was the happiest little guy in all of MK that day with his snazzy little light up shoes. In no way was it Disney's fault and still they made it all better.
> 
> He's now 22 and every ride on POTC since we remind him to tie his shoes, I don't think they make men's size 12 Buzz Lightyear shoes, lol.


You would probably be surprised. If Disney thought people would buy them I am sure they would accommodate.


----------



## cyndiella

MarBee said:


> Would you mind explaining what the Muppets Mobile Lab is?  I've never heard of it but love the Muppets!


Muppets Mobile Lab in Epcot Future World is quite cute.. Dr Bunson Honeydew and Beaker on a 'Mobile lab'  entertaining with jokes, experiments gone wrong and some audience participation.


----------



## MarBee

cyndiella said:


> Muppets Mobile Lab in Epcot Future World is quite cute.. Dr Bunson Honeydew and Beaker on a 'Mobile lab'  entertaining with jokes, experiments gone wrong and some audience participation.
> 
> View attachment 231492


Thanks!  I've never seen it!  I'm hoping to catch it this next trip!


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

minnie1012 said:


> Wow I had no idea they offered those!  My daughter loves to draw and was really upset they don't have them at HS anymore.  Now I wish we were staying there, I was considering it but chose Port Orleans.  Thanks for mentioning.  I'll have to look into staying there next time.


Anyone can go, you don't have to be a guest of AofA!
There are 2-3 times daily, it's a total blast!


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

disneyeveryyear said:


> Yehaa Bob at POR.  He does a great piano/comedy act in the lounge at POR on specific nights of the week.
> 
> It is family friendly and a great time.


YEHAA BOB IS THE BEST!!!
Every chance I get I tell people about him!  He's an amazing entertainer!   
I wish he were there more days of the week!


----------



## tinkerbell1112

s


VillainFavs said:


> Yes, this is something new they started a couple years ago.  It USED to be that every person, every day could get one, no playing required.  But I guess maybe too many people were doing that and not playing!  So, yes, now you have to just stop by one portal before collecting new cards.
> 
> But if you're not playing the game, you can at least get that first pack for everyone in your party--they're great little souvenirs!  No playing required to sign up and get your "starter" packs.


so to clarify - we played in August 2016 and our next trip is November 2017.  Kids want to play again and help friends traveling with us get started as well.  So in order to get their first cards on the first night we're there (MVMCP on Nov 14) they have to use their existing cards to play a portal and then go back to Town Center to get a new pack and to get friends set up?
TIA


----------



## tinkerbell1112

meohmy said:


> Tony's in MK will arrange for Lady and Tramp to sign your autograph book.
> 
> Those little paw prints are still the most treasured Disney mementoes for my son.


wait what!?  wish I knew about this before.  do you have to eat there?  We don't have TS this coming trip so won't be eating there


----------



## tinkerbell1112

tinkerbell1112 said:


> wait what!?  wish I knew about this before.  do you have to eat there?  We don't have TS this coming trip so won't be eating there


Just saw that you don't have to eat there


----------



## scoopmorgan

At MK, we went to the barber shop and I paid to have my hair painted and glittered. They asked my DH if he wanted to do it, too, and he declined, but they offered him free "fairy dust." I think anyone can get free fairy dust, and you do not need an appointment. We had a short wait, but we went first thing. It might be a nice alternative if the BBB is too pricey for your family.  Also, I like to watch the water electrical parade and the fireworks from the beach at the Poly. Grab a Dole Whip and kick back for a great show. Music is piped in, too.

It's also fun to tour the resorts. We particularly enjoyed AK with all the free range animals. 

If your child loses a toy or souvenir you purchased, or a balloon pops, etc. ask any CM and they will replace it for free. Once there was this little kid who dropped his Mickey just as the parade was ending, and someone in an ECV ran over him, and partially tore his leg off. The poor kid was mortified, and inconsolable. A CM stepped in and ran Mickey to the First Aid Station. A while later she returned with Mickey in bandages and a hospital gown. We ran into the family again later on, and the mom told me they gave the boy instructions for Mickey's care, and told him to remove the bandages when he got home, and Mickey should be "better" by then. Mom said they switched the broken one with a new one. I just about cried, my heart was so touched by the magic.


----------



## scoopmorgan

Oh, gosh. I'm on a roll now. Ask the custodians to make art work with their spray bottles.  They can do some amazing things. Also, get a free button for any occasion. Even if you are simply celebrating your WDW vacay. The CM's do take notice and will engage you if you have a button.


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

@scoopmorgan 
This ^^^^ is why I love Disney so much!  
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bebec22

DisneyNB said:


> Our family loves to collect the transportation cards. Many of the monorail drivers, bus drivers and boat captains carry them. You just have to ask them and often they'll pull one out with a smile. It's a wonderful little bit of pixie dust.


I think my son would love this, thanks for the tip! Do the Magical Express driver carry them too, do you know?

I'm loving all of these magical stories.  They just confirm why we spend thousands of dollars to visit Disney.  The customer service is really top notch.


----------



## kteeter

tinkerbell1112 said:


> s
> 
> so to clarify - we played in August 2016 and our next trip is November 2017.  Kids want to play again and help friends traveling with us get started as well.  So in order to get their first cards on the first night we're there (MVMCP on Nov 14) they have to use their existing cards to play a portal and then go back to Town Center to get a new pack and to get friends set up?
> TIA



As it will be your first day back at MK you can go to the Fire House Station and get a new portal key and pack of cards. Then you need to play game in order to get more cards the next day or during that week. Your friends will also need to sign up at Fire House to get their magic band linked and portal key and cards.

If you are there for party (MNSSHP or MVMCP) you will also get a special party card for each member of family that checks in at Fire Station (after 5pm I think).


----------



## tinkerbell1112

kteeter said:


> As it will be your first day back at MK you can go to the Fire House Station and get a new portal key and pack of cards. Then you need to play game in order to get more cards the next day or during that week. Your friends will also need to sign up at Fire House to get their magic band linked and portal key and cards.
> 
> If you are there for party (MNSSHP or MVMCP) you will also get a special party card for each member of family that checks in at Fire Station (after 5pm I think).


awesome! thank you.  we'll plan on heading back up there later in the evening


----------



## Topher99

JodyLynC said:


> The last time we went to WDW my DDs were 5.  We were able to ride in the front of the monorail from MK to the Grand Floridian one afternoon.  I am sorry that you can no longer do so.  It was such a precious memory.



WHAT??  When did this stop??  My boys loved getting their "mono-rail driver's licenses"........was hoping to redo this during our trip in August.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Topher99 said:


> WHAT??  When did this stop??  My boys loved getting their "mono-rail driver's licenses"........was hoping to redo this during our trip in August.



I can't remember the exact date, maybe around 2011?  It was after a CM was killed in an accident on the monorail that they decided it was too much of a safety hazard to let guests up front.


----------



## Hammer22

mum of two pirates said:


> In pirates of the Caribbean gift shop they had a question of the day at the counter if you answered it right u got to pick something out of the treasure box
> If your the first person in the gift shop you get to use a wand and set tinker bell free for the day
> Don't forget all the free buttons at GS Birthday first visit ect


The part about tinker bell, is is at the gift shop behind Cinderella Castle?  If so, this has ended, or at least had as of my last trip.


----------



## razsav

At the Boardwalk, in Community Hall, you can paint various ceramic items, and the cost is very reasonable.  $5-15.  They provide everything and will fire the pottery in the evening.  You pick it up the next day.


----------



## VillainFavs

scoopmorgan said:


> If your child loses a toy or souvenir you purchased, or a balloon pops, etc. ask any CM and they will replace it for free. Once there was this little kid who dropped his Mickey just as the parade was ending, and someone in an ECV ran over him, and partially tore his leg off. The poor kid was mortified, and inconsolable. A CM stepped in and ran Mickey to the First Aid Station. A while later she returned with Mickey in bandages and a hospital gown. We ran into the family again later on, and the mom told me they gave the boy instructions for Mickey's care, and told him to remove the bandages when he got home, and Mickey should be "better" by then. Mom said they switched the broken one with a new one. I just about cried, my heart was so touched by the magic.



Stories like these are great and Disney does a wonderful job with "pixie dust".  But please don't go in _expecting_ it!  They're not obliged to replace any lost toy or fix something that was carelessly broken.  Can you imagine how many "lost" souvenirs there would be if people thought they could get anything replaced?!  If a CM sees something like this happen, they'll definitely step in and help.  If you go up asking for a replacement for something you say was lost, don't count on it!


----------



## DisneyMom93

One thing we got once that Disney does not advertise, is a hurricane rate at the Resorts. 

We were in Disney World at Pop Century when hurricane Sandy hit New York. We weren't able to go back home to NYC so we had to stay in Disney World. Of course if you get stuck anywhere in the world Disney World is the place to be. We got a hurricane rate and we ended up staying another five days!  We got to spend two more days of the parks, a couple of days at the pool, and another day at Downtown Disney.

 You do have to show proof that your flight was canceled. 

 Of course we did go home to a mess, but like I said there could be worse things than getting stuck at Disney World.


----------



## KarenLovesDisney

Has anyone mentioned the great activities at Animal Kingdom Lodge that the kids can do to earn beads for their "String of Memories"?? It's a really cool thing and i don't think any other resorts do anything like it!!
It's all free!!


----------



## rer1972

Sorry if some of these have already been mentioned (I may have missed them as I read through), these are the resorts I know the most...

AKL has a ton of cultural type activities; group drumming just off the main lobby (always welcome to join in), scheduled animal exhibit (e.g. examples of animal poop - kids like that), the floor rubbings, I think there is a daily drumming parade for kids to join in the lobby, I've seen characters come in every few hours for meet and greet, there is free daily cookie decorating in the at Boma, free daily mini-cake decorating at Sanaa, the KING PIN at Zawadi Marketplace will trade pins with you (fun guy), movies by the pool, campfire stories & smores.

WL - A guided tour of the Wilderness Lodge, watch the geyser go off, cookie decorating at Roaring Forks, watch the Electric Water Pageant, hidden mickeys search - i think the check in cast members have a hidden mickey hunt sheet you can ask for,


----------



## Diasmom

scoopmorgan said:


> At MK, we went to the barber shop and I paid to have my hair painted and glittered. They asked my DH if he wanted to do it, too, and he declined, but they offered him free "fairy dust." I think anyone can get free fairy dust, and you do not need an appointment. We had a short wait, but we went first thing. It might be a nice alternative if the BBB is too pricey for your family.  Also, I like to watch the water electrical parade and the fireworks from the beach at the Poly. Grab a Dole Whip and kick back for a great show. Music is piped in, too.
> 
> It's also fun to tour the resorts. We particularly enjoyed AK with all the free range animals.
> 
> If your child loses a toy or souvenir you purchased, or a balloon pops, etc. ask any CM and they will replace it for free. Once there was this little kid who dropped his Mickey just as the parade was ending, and someone in an ECV ran over him, and partially tore his leg off. The poor kid was mortified, and inconsolable. A CM stepped in and ran Mickey to the First Aid Station. A while later she returned with Mickey in bandages and a hospital gown. We ran into the family again later on, and the mom told me they gave the boy instructions for Mickey's care, and told him to remove the bandages when he got home, and Mickey should be "better" by then. Mom said they switched the broken one with a new one. I just about cried, my heart was so touched by the magic.


That brought tears to my eyes.  So sweet.


----------



## Best Aunt

Every month, an activity guide is created for each resort.  If you go to TheMouseForLess.com then hover over Walt Disney World, hover over Resorts, then click on Resort Guide and Rates, you will see a list of the resorts.  Click on a resort then click on Activities to see the current month's activity sheet.


----------



## scoopmorgan

VillainFavs said:


> Stories like these are great and Disney does a wonderful job with "pixie dust".  But please don't go in _expecting_ it!  They're not obliged to replace any lost toy or fix something that was carelessly broken.  Can you imagine how many "lost" souvenirs there would be if people thought they could get anything replaced?!  If a CM sees something like this happen, they'll definitely step in and help.  If you go up asking for a replacement for something you say was lost, don't count on it!


That makes perfect sense. I just ***-u-me(d) people would be honest. I for get we cannot count on that any more.


----------



## scoopmorgan

Oops- did not realize that would be bleeped. I assumed too much.


----------



## FoxC63

FoxC63 said:


> At Animal Kingdom Lodge they have several beautiful brass tiles on the floor that are great for brass rubbings.  Perfect for doing after dinner or during bad weather makes a great keepsake/photo op and it's free:thumbsup2  If I make an ADR at Boma I make sure to pack acid free paper & chalk for our son.
> 
> [ATTACH=full]225088[/ATTACH]




UPDATE:  To give you an idea of how enormous these bass tiles are I lightened the last photo:

[ATTACH=full]240814[/ATTACH] 

Crayons or chalk will work perfectly.


----------



## DisAWin

On our last trip in 2014, we were at Typhoon Lagoon bright and early. We are morning people, but we also understand the importance of getting an early start. We chatted with the CM at the turnstile and then we eventually made it into the park. 

All of a sudden, a CM approached us and asked if we could help with something. Little did we know, DS had been selected to help open the park as the Big Kahuna. We got a backstage tour, DS got a medal to wear that "controlled" the wave pool, and we had a sweet cabana/ private area to enjoy with umbrellas and lounge chairs, right in the middle of the wave pool. All the CM greeted him with a hang ten hand signal and called him the Kahuna. He was in heaven, and the rest of the family was pretty pumped, too! 

I have no idea why we were selected. We love chatting up people, so it could have been our conversations with the CM. It could have just been that we were the first family the CM in charge of selecting the Kahuna saw that day. Either way, it's a memory that we will cherish. 

Lesson learned: get up early, be friendly.


----------



## JPDtheJD

grossmansr said:


> If you bought the memory maker you can get family portraits taken in the studio at Disney Springs.


Thank you so much for letting us know about this! We did it today and the pics are cute!


----------



## nickid22

One that is "under-advertised" and great is the Pirates and Pals Fireworks Voyage that departs from CR.  It's not free, but worth it.  Lots of treats to eat and drink, M&G with Hook, Smee & Peter Pan and relaxing fireworks viewing.


----------



## hp_lovecraft

,


JodyLynC said:


> The last time we went to WDW my DDs were 5.  We were able to ride in the front of the monorail from MK to the Grand Floridian one afternoon.  I am sorry that you can no longer do so.  It was such a precious memory.



They still have the gates for the front riders. There is a "no entrance" type of sign on them, but the fact that they have not removed them gives me hope


----------



## Yassdvclb

I went to Senses at DS for a pedi recently and was given a glass of champagne and a ghiradelli chocolate square. I bet lots of people get that but it was unexpected for me and made my day.


----------



## StraightToDumbo

We have always loved doing family photo shoots but it's becoming harder to book every time. Never saw it advertised.


----------



## apple9117

Wow such great info and tidbits in this thread


----------



## superchime

Technically this doesn't count because it is advertised on the Disney website, but I didn't know about the "A Pirate's Adventure" scavenger hunt in MK until I read about it in @AlliGirl's trip report. We will definitely do this the next time we're there!

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/attractions/magic-kingdom/pirates-adventures/


----------



## albaker

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> this was several years ago - we had the earliest dinner ADR for 1900 Park Faire - DD was dressed as Cinderella and she was chosen to open up the dining - she got to walk in with Cinderella and Prince Charming it was really special.


My DD (now 15) was also chosen to do this in 2006! Our very first day, on our very first trip... couldn't have made it more special!


----------



## DerEchte

Martha's Vineyard at the Beach club resort is currently hosting trivia nights every Monday, Wednesday and Friday at 5pm. You can even win prizes!

PS: This is only during June and might change after that.


----------



## Simba's Mom

DerEchte said:


> Martha's Vineyard at the Beach club resort is currently hosting trivia nights every Monday, Wednesday and Friday at 5pm. You can even win prizes!
> 
> PS: This is only during June and might change after that.



Trivia nights?  Is it specific Disney trivia?  Sounds like fun!


----------



## disnmooner2013

100AcreWood said:


> About 6 years ago I was at the front of the line waiting to enter EPCOT.  My oldest dd and dh were there early for a YES program.
> 
> We bee-lined to the character spot and were the first ones there.  An older gentleman ran up behind us jokingly frustrated that we beat him to the front.  I had no idea if you're the first person in line all of the characters would come out to greet you and escort you inside.  We have the best pictures with the fab 5!!!  Sadly two of us were missing but it is a wonderful memory.


This is awesome to know


----------



## disnmooner2013

MaximumEd said:


> We got to ride up top with the captain on the steamboat in March 2015 because our then 7 year old daughter asked the CM at the loading platform if she could.


This sounds fun. I hope they let us do that when we take our daughter next year.


----------



## disnmooner2013

WhoFramedRogerRabbit said:


> One thing about the barber shop is they don't wash your hair there, so they ask you come in with fresh clean hair. However, to make styling easier they will use a spray bottle to wet your hair. Once it is done being cut they may go in with a blow dryer to style it, but not always. But if they do happen to use a blow dryer to style it, it will not cost you extra. And yes people of all ages and genders get their hair cut there. I am a girl, an 18 year old girl, but a girl none the less. My brother who is 15 gets his hair cut there as well. I've been in the shop at the same time as grown men pass holders who always get their hair cut there, little girls who maybe don't wan't or need the whole bippity boppity boutique experience but still want the pixy dust, and little babies getting their hair cut for the first time. It really is an experience for everyone. And I always make a reservation, but I'm sure you could do a walk in if they had the slot open. I've heard of people who get there early and ask if they have spots available for later on in the day and then will come back. But if you do plan on doing this experience I would recommend you call them and get an appointment, as you can't do that online.


Thanks for the great detail.


----------



## disnmooner2013

ErinInCT said:


> In China and Japan if you ask a CM they will write your name in Chinese or Japanese.  We usually buy a fan that they sign, but they'll sign your autograph book or the stick on your kidcot mask or just a piece of paper or whatever.  The writing is so beautiful!  We also love collecting the pressed pennies (yes, they cost .51).  I think many people know this but just in case they don't - you can get a free cup of ice water at any counter service restaurant.  Also, we love pin trading - it does cost money to get started, but you can find bulk pins relatively cheap on eBay.  It's a fun way to interact with the CMs.


The writing your name in Chinese or Japanese is a great one I have never heard of.


----------



## disnmooner2013

Nicholmom3 said:


> We absolutely loved renting the Surrey bike at the BoardWalk. It was $25 for a half hour, and we waited until evening when everything was all lit up. It wasn't the easiest thing to do, especially going up the small hills. Partly because we were all having the time of our lives and laughing so hard we couldn't pedal. Worth every penny.


Nicholsmom3 do you just go to the Boardwalk and get one or do you have to reserve one ahead? If so, how dod oyu reserve ahead? Where do you pick-up the Surrey at?


----------



## disnmooner2013

cyndiella said:


> Muppets Mobile Lab in Epcot Future World is quite cute.. Dr Bunson Honeydew and Beaker on a 'Mobile lab'  entertaining with jokes, experiments gone wrong and some audience participation.
> 
> View attachment 231492


Cyndiella where in Future World is this; and is it at special times or all throughout the day?


----------



## cyndiella

disnmooner2013 said:


> Cyndiella where in Future World is this; and is it at special times or all throughout the day?


It was by the Innoventions (west??)building before you get to the fountain... I believe it was throughout the day off and on.. at least it was in Feb. when we saw them..  a really cute show!


----------



## BK2014

Another thing that I haven't seen advertised anywhere, other than on here, is that at the Boardwalk and some other locations there are those old-time looking photo booths.  You can use them for free and they link to your Photo Pass account and you can download them and print them for free if you have a Memory Maker subscription.  Now that I think of it, I do not know if there was even a way to print the pictures inside the booth for a cost.


----------



## Hammer22

BK2014 said:


> Another thing that I haven't seen advertised anywhere, other than on here, is that at the Boardwalk and some other locations there are those old-time looking photo booths.  You can use them for free and they link to your Photo Pass account and you can download them and print them for free if you have a Memory Maker subscription.  Now that I think of it, I do not know if there was even a way to print the pictures inside the booth for a cost.



Did this with my DD at the Space Mountain gift shop.  Got some really cute pics of her and I, plus they had themes you could select so that some pics were framed with a princess.


----------



## pplmover4

On a smaller scale, we like going early whenever we visit our local disney store and we actually help open the store with the magical key!


----------



## Kellykins1218

pplmover4 said:


> On a smaller scale, we like going early whenever we visit our local disney store and we actually help open the store with the magical key!



We've gotten sorcerer's hats and lanyards but ours doesn't have the keys


----------



## scooby9932

In Epcot they sell passports with a bifold of pages & stickers for each country. If you go to the Kidcot stations & ask them to write you a message in their native language on their country's page, they will. And they'll stamp your passport too. 

My husband and I have a tradition we started on our honeymoon where we asked for some message they wished to share with us. All the CMs were so excited to talk with us & write a wonderful message. They'd even translate it in English just underneath. 

Each year we go on our anniversary and have another passport we get filled. I have a keepsake box I keep them in. 

It's a wonderful souvenir that is personalized. Plus I think it's only $12 for the passport. Really reasonable for such a great memento. We've made some great CM connections doing this. Which is honestly one of the highlights of our trips. We love talking with CMs and finding out interesting stuff about their homes and Disney experiences.


----------



## disnmooner2013

scooby9932 said:


> In Epcot they sell passports with a bifold of pages & stickers for each country. If you go to the Kidcot stations & ask them to write you a message in their native language on their country's page, they will. And they'll stamp your passport too.
> 
> My husband and I have a tradition we started on our honeymoon where we asked for some message they wished to share with us. All the CMs were so excited to talk with us & write a wonderful message. They'd even translate it in English just underneath.
> 
> Each year we go on our anniversary and have another passport we get filled. I have a keepsake box I keep them in.
> 
> It's a wonderful souvenir that is personalized. Plus I think it's only $12 for the passport. Really reasonable for such a great memento. We've made some great CM connections doing this. Which is honestly one of the highlights of our trips. We love talking with CMs and finding out interesting stuff about their homes and Disney experiences.


This is awesome


----------



## motherof5

Amelia :) said:


> The "kiss goodnight" isn't really listed or advertised but I hear it's really special


What is that?


----------



## Tiffany_m15

motherof5 said:


> What is that?



A very simple, short announcement marking that the park is officially closed accompanied by a short clip of music and the castle briefly lighting up and then dimming. It's a nice end to the evening if you happen to still be in the park but its not something that I would recommend staying for especially. It lasts maybe 2 minutes or so.


----------



## Disxuni

FastPasser said:


> That's true, but it's no longer advertised or promoted by Disney, it just happens. It's a really fun night. They're selective about who they let into the Fort, so it's best to arrive by WDW transportation.



They're not selective, no one gets in. Only way to gain access by being a guest there, a reservation through one of the restaurants, or through WDW Transportation as you stated, since that would imply you're a guest. You can either arrive by boat, or use one of the buses. I cannot confirm if you'd gain access by using a Minnie Van if you're not a resort guest. They are being very strict due to the amount of people who pour in for not only the holidays, but due people having a habit of stealing bikes.


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

minnie1012 said:


> Wow I had no idea they offered those!  My daughter loves to draw and was really upset they don't have them at HS anymore.  Now I wish we were staying there, I was considering it but chose Port Orleans.  Thanks for mentioning.  I'll have to look into staying there next time.


You don't have to stay there to go to the art of animation class.  It's free and available to ALL WDW guests!


----------



## hopeful4fl

Disney offers a free, though unadvertised service of lightening your wallet. The Disney magic can make even the fattest wallet empty in a jiffy.

For the serious minded, Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom. Fun for kids.


----------



## jenPSU

My husband picked up a piece of trash and threw it away in one of the parks and a CM who saw him do I gave him an “honorary custodian” sticker with Mickey on it.


----------

